# Alignment/drop springs



## Ohio66GTO (May 19, 2014)

I’ve decided to go with a set of 2” drop springs on the front of my 65 GTO instead of the stock height springs. I have two questions. Will all of the values for the alignment stay the same? Should I lower the rear also or leave the rear with stock height springs? I’m worried that it will have a really drastic angle.


----------

